# New Cigar pen



## GolfNut (Jun 29, 2008)

Here's one I just finished off. Not sure what I'll do with this one yet, but do have some ideas. :biggrin:

This is a lot of fun to do and is a challenge to try and match the wood to the original cigar wrapper color!

As the Reserva Selecta's are a favorite of mine, I thought the Lacewood would be a good candidate for it, and I'm pretty pleased with the results.


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

that is very nice!


----------



## WarHorse (Apr 11, 2007)

Great looking work Forrest.


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Very nice Forrest, well done.


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

Verry, Verry Nice!!! It Looks Great!!!


----------



## TOJE (Jan 1, 2000)

Great work....


----------



## Snapperhead-cl (Jun 24, 2008)

SO when are you taking orders...I would like one with the opus X label on it....


----------



## GolfNut (Jun 29, 2008)

Snapperhead said:


> SO when are you taking orders...I would like one with the opus X label on it....


HAH! Seeing as how I don't have any opus x bands, you'd have to send them to me, STILL ON THE CIGARS! :biggrin:

Hey, NO REBANDING and of course, I'd need 2 in case there was a goof the first attempt! These things are a bitch to get on right!


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

If you don't mind me asking, how do you make these?


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Haha! That looks awesome.


----------



## TravelingJ-cl (Jun 20, 2008)

GolfNut said:


> HAH! Seeing as how I don't have any opus x bands, you'd have to send them to me, STILL ON THE CIGARS! :biggrin:
> 
> Hey, NO REBANDING and of course, I'd need 2 in case there was a goof the first attempt! These things are a bitch to get on right!


I have a pair of Opus X cigars, that I would trade for an Opus pen!


----------



## MaduroSmoke (Sep 21, 2008)

ha ha sweet!


----------



## SoTL1977 (Jul 31, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## GolfNut (Jun 29, 2008)

TravelingJ said:


> I have a pair of Opus X cigars, that I would trade for an Opus pen!


I think that can be arranged!  Addy's in my profile!


----------



## GolfNut (Jun 29, 2008)

triplezero24 said:


> If you don't mind me asking, how do you make these?


I don't mind (at least my Mom always said that! :biggrin: )

The wood is selected and cut to appropriate lengths, then drilled on my drill press for the fittings. Brass tubes are inserted to hold the fittings, and the wooden blanks get chucked up on my lathe and are turned to size and style.

After the style is formed, they are painstakingly sanded through 12,000 micro-mesh and a finish coat is applied.

Then the bitchy part of getting the band juuuuust right and glued in place.

More finish coats over the wood and band, then polished once dry.

Assembly of fittings to the blanks, and Bobs-your-Uncle, you've got a pen!

I have no idea how many pens I've made over the years. Had a business of it for a while, and supplied a gallery with pens/Pencil sets as well as custom boxes for them. Boy was that ever a lot of work!

Now, it's just hobby stuff, and of course Cigar related items for all my BOTL's & SOTL's!

Thanks for asking!


----------



## mdj65 (Jun 22, 2008)

Damn, that is so cool. I may have to make a deal here.


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

nice pen


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Great looking Pen


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice pen


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

Awesome work Forrest... I will be either buying or trading with you when I get home from Iraq... guaranteed


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

write on!


----------



## Wunderdawg (May 1, 2008)

GolfNut said:


> HAH! Seeing as how I don't have any opus x bands, you'd have to send them to me, STILL ON THE CIGARS! :biggrin:
> 
> Hey, NO REBANDING and of course, I'd need 2 in case there was a goof the first attempt! These things are a bitch to get on right!


I think you may just get flooded with Opus X's. I know I'll send you a couple.


----------



## ssuriano (Aug 24, 2008)

That's a sweet pen.


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Very nice Forrest!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Cool!!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

good job!!


----------



## Snapperhead-cl (Jun 24, 2008)

Sorry man, I did not mean to send you all this work....


----------



## doblemaduro (Jun 24, 2007)

Awesome! Just what a cigar junkie needs!


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

That is incredible!


----------



## GolfNut (Jun 29, 2008)

Snapperhead said:


> Sorry man, I did not mean to send you all this work....


LOL, well, it keeps me from getting bored anyway. No worries! Heck, I'm still making trays for folks here!


----------



## Jay Hemingway-cl (Oct 21, 2007)

looks cool man!


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Nice work!


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Incredible Forrest that is just incredible!!!


----------



## GolfNut (Jun 29, 2008)

Someone needs to DUCK! I figured out what to do with it! :biggrin:


----------

